# Etizolam



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone know where I can buy Etizolam online?

It's legal before anyone mentions illegal sources are a bannable offence!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If it is legal then I am sure a quick Google search should see you drooling on your couch in no time.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Get some diclazepam, theyre banning everything this month


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

shockmaster said:


> Anyone know where I can buy Etizolam online?
> 
> It's legal before anyone mentions illegal sources are a bannable offence!


 Try Stu down the boot n shoe. He'll sort you reet out


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

that's the stuff thats similar to diazepam but also raises estrogen. Why the fvck would you want that.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> that's the stuff thats similar to diazepam but also raises estrogen. Why the fvck would you want that.


 Grow boobs?


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Grow boobs?
> 
> 
> View attachment 122310


 Anxiety


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> that's the stuff thats similar to diazepam but also raises estrogen. Why the fvck would you want that.


 Anxiety


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> If it is legal then I am sure a quick Google search should see you drooling on your couch in no time.


 I must suck at googling I can't find anything


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> Anxiety


 If it is bad enough see the doctor and get a script for Diazepam, I have one for two 5mg tabs a day, it is not that difficult.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

It's banned now , got 500 around year ago there not as good as diazepam but they provide a decent feeling for around an hour then I found it impossible to stay awake, Xanax still the most fun and useful 2mg has me knocked out within 15 minutes even after full weekend benders, I always like to keep something in my cupboard just incase I can't get to sleep


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Get some diclazepam, theyre banning everything this month


 Nasty long acting stuff that


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Why dont you just get some diaz


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

shockmaster said:


> Anxiety


 for anxiety Pyrazolam has it beat hands down.

Knocks my anxiety right on the head

had sex with a 44 year old from work on it... trust me it works.


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

thanks for the replies guys ill look into it


----------



## unkn0wn123 (Feb 28, 2016)

shockmaster said:


> Anxiety


 Be VERY careful using downers for anxiety, unless your careful you will end up with a full blown downer addiction.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> If it is bad enough see the doctor and get a script for Diazepam, I have one for two 5mg tabs a day, it is not that difficult.


 Hows the diazepem helping you pal? 10 mg doesn't do much for my anxiety


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

unkn0wn123 said:


> mlydon said:
> 
> 
> > Hows the diazepem helping you pal? 10 mg doesn't do much for my anxiety


 I don't use them all the time any more, have not needed them for ages, they are just there for when I know I am going to be in a situation where I do need them. I might have 20mg every now and then before I go to sleep also if I want to knock myself out, usually takes me hours to sleep. (never going to tell my doc this) 

When I find I do need them though 10mg seems to be enough for me, but it is one of those drugs where initial tolerance is highly individualised, so there is always the chance you might need more. Unfortunately getting more than 10mg a day is hard work.

As for how they have helped me I found them to be a godsend, they are not a cure by any means but do they help? More than anything else I have found.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to jump in , my source has diazepam ( I've always been a bad sleeper ) but he's getting some Nitrazepam in . Anyone used .?? I ask as I don't always use diazepam but helps start the week off esp with work and what not . But don't want to be accustomed to diazepam. Zopiclone are OK but make me groggy


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Again apologies just seems the logical thread to ask on .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

HammerHarris said:


> Sorry to jump in , my source has diazepam ( I've always been a bad sleeper ) but he's getting some Nitrazepam in . Anyone used .?? I ask as I don't always use diazepam but helps start the week off esp with work and what not . *But don't want to be accustomed to diazepam.* Zopiclone are OK but make me groggy


 Nitrazepam and Diazepam are both Benzodiapines and will do the exact same thing. Use the same dosage you would use for Diazepam as your tolerance to both drugs should be fairly equal.

As for what I have outlined in bold it is good that you are swapping medications. It is good to use one for a month or two and then switch IMO. It can help with dependency issues should you find yourself using them fairly regularly.

Personally I would not touch Zopiclone, but that's just me.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks mate that's appreciated


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

all benzos are the same just have different half lives and strength per mg........Xanax is the best by miles due to short half life.


----------

